# under cabinet TV's



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

My wife is excited about all the good deals in the paper for kitchen tv's.
You know the one under the cupboard "fold down" 
She has always wanted one. 
I warned her that these deals are because they will be out dated in 2009.
when HD tv take to the air's. 
I really don't know if I'm right ? But to add a small tv and a large coverter above it sounds ridiculous. None of the ads say " HD ready "
Is there someone who can give some advise on this subject?

Thanks Deckhand


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

You'd need the receiver. It doesn't have a tuner built in. I would suggest a dedicated 15" lcd TV vs a drop down. Drop downs typically have very small screen sizes. The larger screen drop downs are usually very pricey.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

deck hand said:


> My wife is excited about all the good deals in the paper for kitchen tv's.
> You know the one under the cupboard "fold down"
> She has always wanted one.
> I warned her that these deals are because they will be out dated in 2009.
> ...



HD is not taking over, (although I wish) they are just eliminating any analog signals, which will ONLY effect people that use an over the air antenna... Soooo, if you use CATV, Satellite, etc... you will never know it happened.

Digital is NOT the same as HD.

EDIT, I also agree with Barcardi 151's post as well, if no tuner than some sort of settop box is required... but most can be installed with an RF remote so that would solve your problem...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They are not dated. Just make sure that it contains a ATSC/NTSC/QAM tuner, which most that have been sold since last year should have at least the min. a ATSC/NTSC tuner.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> They are not dated. Just make sure that it contains a ATSC/NTSC/QAM tuner, which most that have been sold since last year should have at least the min. a ATSC/NTSC tuner.



Thanks guy's I'm going to "deep tech " this before I make any purchase

Deck hand :thumbup:


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*drop down kitchen tv.*



Bacardi 151 said:


> You'd need the receiver. It doesn't have a tuner built in. I would suggest a dedicated 15" lcd TV vs a drop down. Drop downs typically have very small screen sizes. The larger screen drop downs are usually very pricey.


 
Ok I see your new tv in an artical in the Detroit Free Press. 
today 04/01/08 This is the way to go. :thumbup: 
Sounds great execpt for the $ 400.00 
The wife, will have to wait till they come down in price a bit more.
Thanks 
Deck Hand


----------

